# Return visa ticket



## Bafalcon051 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi fellow bloggers,

I recently posted on this forum site regarding my wifes tourist visa to Australia subclass 600 3 month stay

i have purchased her ticket from Manila to Melbourne only one way i am pulling my hair out what to do as i keep losing money with recheduling i have been living in the Philippines for 15 months extending my visa every 2 months anyway my wife and i are due to fly out march17.2016 from Manila i keep searching around online for return flights from melbourne to manila now my wifes visa is 3mths we have no conditions placed on her visa we can extend my plan is to apply for her spouse visa while in Australia (offshore) so then my wife will go onto a bridging visa .

My issue with the return ticket is hyperthetically our plan is 6 months stay if i purchase a return ticket for 6 months will immigration reject it as her visa states 3 months only its a tourist visa not a family or spouse visa application thank god her visa has no conditions put on it my wife can even study for upto 3 months so do i buy a 3 month and then have to rechedule which is expensive as my wife also requires a ticket from Manila to Bacolod city and whats the ruling once they make a decision on my wifes spouse visa and when they require my wife to return here one must take into consideration that my wife will require a medical which she could get prior to returning to bacolod city otherwise its also another return ticket just to get her medical how do you plan something like this its hard to make a decision and not lose money i only have 3 weeks left to fly out and make this decision.

If i buy a promo ticket then you have little leverage i have seen options where you pay 49.00 usa i think which allows you to rechedule 1x 
can anyone offer me any advice i even looked at my wife travelling return from melbourne to china then to manila which was about 259.00usd my wife is small so she is happy to sit in a general seat happy for a connecting flight from Singapore also Air Asia has offers i used them to come here but it was a terrible flight also i am 6ft4" tall and solid build so their seatings not suited to me on economy flights i am a pensioner too

sorry for the long drawn out saga i appreciate any input somone who has even been through this i need to stop throwing money away kind regards


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

When we left the Philippines she was asked for her return ticket at Manila Airport. I feel that no exit ticket from Australia would have meant no leaving the Philippines.
I got a cheap one from Darwin to Manila. It will never get used but it was cheap.


----------



## Bafalcon051 (Feb 22, 2016)

JandE said:


> When we left the Philippines she was asked for her return ticket at Manila Airport. I feel that no exit ticket from Australia would have meant no leaving the Philippines.
> I got a cheap one from Darwin to Manila. It will never get used but it was cheap.


thank you so much any ideas on a online airline maybe china air also i presume you took the option standard seat and just 7kg hand carry too no upgrades since you wont use the ticket


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I used Jetstar. Looked for the cheapest option, no extras.


----------



## Bafalcon051 (Feb 22, 2016)

JandE said:


> I used Jetstar. Looked for the cheapest option, no extras.


 thank you mate


----------



## lucasevans (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello Bafalcon,

I recommend Jetstar and Tiger Aiways because they offer cheap flights.


----------

